# NaNoWriMo, anyone?



## quoting_mungo (Nov 2, 2016)

So who's doing NaNo this year? What are you writing? Are you on track so far?

I'm just under 600 words into my project so far, owing to having work dumped in my lap Nov 1. Maybe I'll catch up, maybe I won't. I suppose either way anything I write now, is more than if I'd written nothing at all, so even if I don't make it to 50k it'll have been worthwhile.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 5, 2016)

I may take the first tentative bites at a novel.  It's sure as heck not going to be done in the span of a single month, I already know that.  But I wanna see what'll happen if I take first few steps on the journey.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah; I'm hoping I can pick up the pace once I'm done this huge translation job that got dumped on my plate, because so far my performance is pretty lackluster. We'll see, though. Either I get there or I don't.


----------



## xofrats (Nov 5, 2016)

I just got my first 500 words done. I have been sick for a week but now I can write a but in my tablet. I don't know if I will reach the goal but I will give it my best!


----------



## Jarren (Nov 6, 2016)

I'll probably hop on the bandwagon a bit late, but I absolutely intend to write a good amount this month.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 6, 2016)

I've done 40,000 words in under a month. 50,000 is too much of a stretch since I might be starting out.


----------



## Rivercoon (Nov 8, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> So who's doing NaNo this year? What are you writing? Are you on track so far?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> What is NaNo?


----------



## Jarren (Nov 8, 2016)

*Na*tional *No*vel *Wri*ting *Mo*nth


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Nov 10, 2016)

NaNO

I tried once. Didn't get very far. I don't write well under massive pressure... or should I say, at all. I know the point isn't to write WELL, it's just to WRITE, but with the weight of that many words looming over me I just stared at my word processor in complete deadlock.

I guess these things are just not for me. I do write well, and it's what I've wanted to do since I was a kid.


----------

